# Name people who can tank Gai's 8th Gate full strenght punch to the mouth



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2014)

Well basically....... who could tank a full prepared and powered single punch from 8th Gated Gai to the mouth?

Do note, phasing, dodging and splitting into tiny serpents does not count as tanking.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 21, 2014)

Madara & the Jubi. Probably Jubito.


----------



## Cognitios (Mar 21, 2014)

PS Sasuke
Juubito
PS EMS Madara
Juubi
RS
Maybe 3rd Raikage
SM BM Naruto


----------



## SSMG (Mar 21, 2014)

Juubidara and juubito n maybe 3rd raikage.

would you guys consider what sugeistu does. to physical attacks as tanking?


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 21, 2014)

Juudara and Juubito,,,maybe maybe BSM Naruto


----------



## RedChidori (Mar 21, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> Juudara and Juubito,,,maybe maybe BSM Naruto



^This right here.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 21, 2014)

^i dunno, BSM Naruto seems like he could survive this, though he'd probably lose consciousness.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 21, 2014)

Jubbi and it's jins.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 21, 2014)

Orochimaru
Tsunade with seal activated
3rd Raikage
Naruto in his most durable form

Obito seems like a popular choice but I honestly don't remember his feats. I really need to go back through some of those chapters.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 21, 2014)

Hidan?


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 21, 2014)

New Folder said:


> Hidan?


He wouldn't have a jaw anymore. I wouldn't call it tanking if the target is obliterated, that's more like surviving.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 21, 2014)

Juubi Jins and Juubi itself...
Hashirama can probably take a single punch, but he'd probably be fucked up afterward. 

Other than that, I don't see anyone taking that punch.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Juubito, Juudara, Katsuya, Manda II, Gedo Mazo, Kurama, Gyuki & Raikagenaut are about the only things that could eat a direct punch and not be instantly oneshotted

The next most durable people would be likes of Raikage, BSM Naruto, SM Kabuto, Kisame, Killer B, Nagato, Kakuzu etc.. all of which would 9.5/10 instantly be killed if they took a direct head shot to the face

Notable mentions*

Orochimaru would survie due to his anatomy, Tsundae may survive assumig she isn't outright killed via healing, Suigetsu lols at Gai's pathetic attempts


----------



## Jagger (Mar 22, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> *PS Sasuke*
> Juubito
> *PS EMS Madara*
> Juubi
> ...


How can Susano'O protect both Madara and Sasuke when they're being punched directly to the fact?

Also, the 3rd Raikage will most likely die since his skull will break. Gai doesn't need to cause external damage to win, but just to break his bones in the inside.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 22, 2014)

Rikudo Madara
Juubito 
BSM Naruto
Hidan


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 22, 2014)

only the Juubi and it's jins can survive it.noone is ''tanking'' it.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 22, 2014)

Thinking it over, the Juubi is likely the only one who might stand a chance at tanking it.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 22, 2014)

The bijuus, of course. 
Juudara
Juubito
Maybe Naruto in Kyuubi Chakra Mode
Sasori
Hidan
Orochimaru


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 22, 2014)

1) Juubidara
2) Juubito
3) Lighting armour 3rd raikage
4) SM Hashirama
5) BSM Naruto
6) Maybe tsunade with that seal thing.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> 1) Juubidara
> 2) Juubito
> 3) Lighting armour 3rd raikage
> 4) SM Hashirama
> ...



fixed


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 22, 2014)

I saw Sasori and Hidan's name come up. Good call on those. 

Sasori's heart should survive if he is hit directly in the face and Hidan can't be killed no matter what you do. 

I guess the question is what is actually meant by "tank".

I am listing the people I think could take the hit and not die. I am not sure how much more combat they would be doing though.


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 22, 2014)

Juudara Juubito, Sasori, Hidan, Oro, Tsunade(according to battledome), Katsuya


----------



## Jagger (Mar 22, 2014)

I doubt Hashirama or Tsunade are capable of doing it. In fact, I don't think they can.

Their skull and neck will be broken into several tiny pieces that even regeneration wouldn't be capable of fixing since...Well, the user will be dead already.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 22, 2014)

The World said:


> lol they would be turned to paste



Still waiting to see something like this. Madara spit up blood when he got hit. I didn't see any paste.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't anyone other than a Jūbi Jinchūriki can tank the 8th gate. I don't really classify Hidan as tanking it because he can't really fight with his head knocked off. He'll need Kakuzu to sew it back on.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 22, 2014)

Naruto ( Full BM + SM )
Hashirama ( Godly SM )
Madara ( Juubi Jin )
Obito ( Juubi Jin )
Hidan ( He can live without his body )
Sasori ( He is the heart, his face is just puppet material )
Choji ( Butterfly mode )
Choji's dad ( Big ass form )
Rikudou Sennin 
Kaguya


----------



## Weapon (Mar 22, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Sasori's heart should survive if he is hit directly in the face and Hidan can't be killed no matter what you do.



I was actually going to put him on my list because of that, his core piece wouldn't randomly implode on impact but the rest of his body will probably shatter. That's a given. 

Didn't put it on the list because people would try to argue how the core would be destroyed also in the process.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 22, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Still waiting to see something like this. Madara spit up blood when he got hit. I didn't see any paste.


It's mostly a joke from the users, but you also need to consider Madara's durability is much higher than a normal shinobi's. Hidan's s actually average for a human, it's just that he can still fight with all of those injuries due his Ninjutsu.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 22, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *Orochimaru*
> *Tsunade with seal activated*
> *3rd Raikage*
> Naruto in his most durable form
> ...



The bold would die. 


3rd Raikage can only be scaled to at max a Bijju blast from the 8 tails. Thats not going to cut it. 

Tsunade is even less durable then the Raikage. So unless she can regen after her brain is crushed then she is dead.

Orochimaru same as tsunade. 

Naruto we have yet to see the limits of his durability, but he is one of the few people i see  living. Probably be knocked the hell out though.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 23, 2014)

Jagger said:


> It's mostly a joke from the users, but you also need to consider Madara's durability is much higher than a normal shinobi's. Hidan's s actually average for a human, it's just that he can still fight with all of those injuries due his Ninjutsu.



I agree that Hidan probably doesn't have very much durability beyond his ninjutsu. In any case it doesn't seem to be much of joke. I constantly see people talking about heads flying off, crushed brains and paste. Something we have never seen. 



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 3rd Raikage can only be scaled to at max a Bijju blast from the 8 tails. Thats not going to cut it.
> 
> Tsunade is even less durable then the Raikage. So unless she can regen after her brain is crushed then she is dead.
> 
> Orochimaru same as tsunade.



Disagree with all 3. There is no indication from anything we have seen that they would die. Like I said, Madara has spit up blood. That is the only damage we have seen so in order to find any agreement we need to learn either of these 2 things:

1. Madara has significantly worse injuries than it appears.

or

2. Just how much more durable Madara is than these other characters.

People keep saying he is more durable, tiers above the others etc?.Well what does that mean? As a fighter sure, he is tiers above everyone but how much more durable is he? We need a base line to compare. I don't disagree at all that he is more durable but I have no clue by how much and neither does anyone else from the post I am seeing.

So I am waiting for a statement for someone like Kakashi that says "nobody could have survived that" or maybe Oro sees it and says "I would have been dead" and then we will be getting somewhere. 

Another good way to look at it is this.


Let's say Madara is the top tier of durability (which we agree he is). He said he would be in trouble if he took 4 or 5 more of those hits continuously. He didn't say dead, but in trouble. Ambiguous of course. 

So lets just say for arguments sake it would take 8 of those hits to fully kill Madara. Then lets say he is as twice as durable as anyone else in the manga (and while doing so keep in mind just want being _twice_ as durable as someone like the 3rd Raikage means). That means the 3rd and anyone in his "tier" should be able to take around 3-5 give or take for the top and bottom of the tier. Below that tier would be able to take 1 or 2 hits. 

And that doesn't account for people like Tsunade with amazing healing that can go above her tier or actually durability vis seal or Katsuya healing. 

And you probably can't look at it only as a direct numbers game but this should give you an idea of where I am coming from.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2014)

Kakuzu. He can stitch himself back together with one of his hearts,


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I agree that Hidan probably doesn't have very much durability beyond his ninjutsu. In any case it doesn't seem to be much of joke. I constantly see people talking about heads flying off, crushed brains and paste. Something we have never seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're

1

really

1

dense

1

you know that?

tell me again how fucking Sasori and Hidan of all people would survive this? 

this is worse trolling than Rukia breh

Madara has durability enough to tank a BB from the Juubi itself and you wanna bring up low tier Akatsuki members?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 23, 2014)

The World said:


> tell me again how fucking Sasori and Hidan of all people would survive this?
> 
> Madara has durability enough to tank a BB from the Juubi itself and you wanna bring up low tier Akatsuki members?



Tier has nothing to do with it which is the problem most of you are having here. You can be fairly low tier but still have special abilities that work around some of the highest tiers attacks. 

Hidan for example has a jutsu where he can't be killed. So yeah, Gai might "punch off his head" or "crush most of his facial bones" but he can still fight/live.

Did you forget we have already saw him get his head cut off and continue talking until it was sewn back on?

As for Sasori he is not even a real boy. He has a heart in his chest that is the only thing that makes him conscious. If Gai punches him in the face his head explodes but his heart can just be placed in another body. 

It is so interesting how quickly everyone loses sight of logic when a favorite character of theirs gets a pretty new feat.


----------



## Braiyan (Mar 23, 2014)

Shikamaru nearly decapitated Hidan with a simple dagger, and he is by no means significant in the taijutsu/physical strength department. 

Compare that with Guy, who while in base punches people through walls, casually backhands Gaara's sand and shatters boulders with his nunchucks. If Guy in his 8th Gate state punches Hidan in the mouth with anywhere near the amount of power he showed against Madara then Hidan is not going to have a head anymore. If there is one thing Hidan is not going to do against Guy, it's tanking attacks.


----------



## R o r o n o a Z o r o (Mar 23, 2014)

Madara with Juubi.
Obito with Juubi.
Sage with Juubi.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 23, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Kakuzu. He can stitch himself back together with one of his hearts,



This is not tanking.

Nor Sasori or Hidan either, even if they live, is not tanking. By that logic i can tank a Katana slash to the leg. If your face is destroyed, you really didn't tank the attack, so i say Juubi jins and probably the third Raikage in his raiton armor.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 23, 2014)

Tank as in continue fighting,  or tank as in survive(a la Kisame vs Hirudora)? 

BSM Naruto
SM Hashirama
SM Madara
Juudara
Juubito

Byuakugo Tsunade and 3rd Raikage can maybe live through it.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 23, 2014)

SM Hashirama is a maybe. After all, his healing was hyped to be on the same level as Tsunade's and it's doubtful she can survive the impact of one of Gai's punches.

I'd say he dies. Sure, his regeneration and tanking skills must be beyond of most of shinobi, but Gai's attacks are no joke either. What if Gai breaks or just rips Hashirama's skull in half severely damaging the brain or worse, killing him instantly? Can Hashirama heal even such kind of injuries?


----------



## Krippy (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, yes he can.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 23, 2014)

And the Sannin can overpower Rikkudo Sennin.


----------



## Psycho Master (Mar 23, 2014)

'Tank' the punch? Just about no one but Juubidara and the Sage of the Six Paths.

Who can survive the punch? Maybe Tsunade in her 100 healings mode, Orochimaru, V2 Killer Bee, Naruto, Danzo with izanagi activated?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 23, 2014)

Juudara, Juubito, and maybe Juubi.


If Susano'o counts then PS users and probably Itachi with Yata no Kagami.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 23, 2014)

Lord Kurama.


----------



## Super Chief (Mar 23, 2014)

This Gai wank has gotten out of fucking hand.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 23, 2014)

If an attack is capable of making the Juubi's Jinchuuriki admit that taking a direct punch from it can have really bad consequences, then, it's a pretty fuckin' strong attack.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Mar 23, 2014)

most of you guys in here are just trolling. honestly.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 23, 2014)

Why do you believe so?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 23, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Why do you believe so?



Because most people think characters like tsunade and third raikage would not be shattered to pieces by the punch.

If you are not a juubi jin then you end up just like that black element in the latest chapter....broken and flying all over the place.


----------



## Psp123789 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sakura maybe Hashirama.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 24, 2014)

Perhaps BSM Naruto can tank it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 24, 2014)

Jagger said:


> If an attack is capable of making the Juubi's Jinchuuriki admit that taking a direct punch from it can have really bad consequences, then, it's a pretty fuckin' strong attack.



Let's not exaggerate here.

He said if he kept getting hit by 4 or 5 of those he would be in trouble. It isn't 1 hit and from what we have seen of the results there have been no really bad consequences.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2014)

Cyphon I'm not sure if you're suffering from some form of autism right now.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 24, 2014)

The World said:


> Cyphon I'm not sure if you're suffering from some form of autism right now.



Not sure what you mean. All I did was say what happened exactly in the manga. I correct someone and you ask if I have autism. Doesn't really make sense.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 24, 2014)

There's something to note, is that Juudara wasn't bothered at all when his own body smashed the powerful shield that Gai could not touch. In fact, he was more in pain because of Gai's attacks. Unless he is inmune to that, that's a pretty good durability feat.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 24, 2014)

Considering the direct punch is worse than the actual evening elephant, I can't see anyone tanking this bar Suigetsu off course. Juubi Jins and Kurama could most likely do it. I'm a bit iffy with Tsunade since I don't think she can regenerate from her head being blown off her body and the head being crushed in the process. Once again, Suigetsu obviously tanks it.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2014)

This place makes me lol sometimes.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 24, 2014)

Gotta take a break from all those calcs lurker .


----------



## Jagger (Mar 24, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Let's not exaggerate here.
> 
> He said if he kept getting hit by 4 or 5 of those he would be in trouble. It isn't 1 hit and from what we have seen of the results there have been no really bad consequences.


_"Most of all, I musn't let his fists hit me directly."_


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Gotta take a break from all those calcs lurker .



Even without the calcs, scans and powerscaling tell a lot.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 24, 2014)

Jagger said:


> _"Most of all, I musn't let his fists hit me directly."_



You just showed a link that said what I said. 4 or 5 hits would be trouble. And even after taking those hits he doesn't seem to be in trouble. 

Next chapter should tell us more though.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 24, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Even without the calcs, scans and powerscaling tell a lot.



You are right about this my friend...though you forgot a little ingredient in you list on how to judge without using calcs .


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 24, 2014)

I think Madara might've been talking about Gai's fist and not the air cannon.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 24, 2014)

Actually, you're misunderstanding the panel, Cyphon.

He said four to five hits from the same position Gai attacked him could cause him problems (he was able to break one of Juudara's horns, which is a monstrous feat, to be honest) and then, he states that he must avoids a direct punch.

He separates both things and he mentions the direct punch after mentioning the multiple hits.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 24, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Actually, you're misunderstanding the panel, Cyphon.
> 
> He said four to five hits from the same position Gai attacked him could cause him problems (he was able to break one of Juudara's horns, which is a monstrous feat, to be honest) and then, he states that he must avoids a direct punch.
> 
> He separates both things and he mentions the direct punch after mentioning the multiple hits.



Which translation is right. In the original he said 4 or 5 consecutive hits would be trouble. He then said "most of all I should avoid direct confrontation with that attack again" or something along those lines.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> You are right about this my friend...though you forgot a little ingredient in you list on how to judge without using calcs .



I ain't bringing numbers just common sense.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 24, 2014)

I dunno, cause last time I checked Naruto is not supposed to be like DBZ, where leveling up makes you immune to attacks under a certain power level..

so without some defensive jutsu everyone should have the same chance, just like all of them should die from a kunai in the head.

but kishi seems to forget it, so it depends on plot if someone survives shit which supposed to kill normal human beings as most of them are flesh and blood.

of course things like Sasori, Kakuzu, Hidan...etc should have a higher chance, but how can Madara survive all the shit is beyond me. nowadays is someone is strong in general, he can just tank attacks and ignore them..


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2014)

have you been reading the same manga? because chakra boots your stats

ninja's smash through giant rock walls and and get flung hundreds of meters and yet kunai's to the head from a normal person would kill them? lol yeah no

kunai's would kill high tiers if flung by other high tiers with even just the slightest strength feats


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 24, 2014)

The World said:


> have you been reading the same manga? because chakra boots your stats



No, it doesn't. 

Now an enhanced form of externally produced chakra on the other hand...


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Mar 24, 2014)

If anyone honestly think that someone besides a juubi-jin can tank a full powered punch from a man who's powers has been multiplied x100 then you either very delusional because you actually believe that there's some sense in what your saying or your just simply trolling.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 25, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Which translation is right. In the original he said 4 or 5 consecutive hits would be trouble. He then said "most of all I should avoid direct confrontation with that attack again" or something along those lines.


Well, that is beyond of what I can say.  We could ask a native japanese speaker to ask which translation is the real one, but mine does make more sense since Madara wasn't hit directly by Gai's fists the first time, but an air cannon.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol, Gai punched Judara _through_ his black chakra shield.

The same shield tanked the likes of a Senjutsu Bijuudama (BSM Naruto). 

No, the 3rd Raikage, Tsunade and Orochimaru are not "tanking it". 

Orochimaru outright admitted he would die to a normal Bijuudama, which Gai already shitted on by punching through something that blocked a more enhanced version of it. Tsunade was bisected by a falling tree, end of story for her. The 3rd Raikage's skin cracked from a simple Senjutsu Rasengan touching him, FRS essentially shat all over him (cracked skin all over his body, destroyed Raiton Cloak, flaked off skin blowing in the wind, left him flat on the ground).

The only ones tanking it are Judara, Jubito, Suigetsu, Mangetsu, Katsuya, Liquefied Black Zetsu, Cerberus, Gedo Mazo, V2 Manda, Island Turtle and the Bijuu.

Oh, and Toon Deva. His pain is greater than Gai's.


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Lol, Gai punched Judara _through_ his black chakra shield.
> 
> The same shield tanked the likes of a Senjutsu Bijuudama (BSM Naruto).
> 
> ...



I was with you up until that part

You're underrating what happened to Tsunade and 3rd Raikage wasn't fazed by FRS


----------



## ueharakk (Mar 26, 2014)

tank = come out of an attack with little to no damage.

No human-sized character is tanking a direct hit from gated gai no matter where the attack is aimed.  Juubi jin madara barfs blood from taking a punch to the back which automatically disqualifies him and anyone less durable via powerscale (Juubito/BSM Naruto) from tanking a hit to the face.

I also don't know why people put Juubito and BSM Naruto on the list and not Sandaime raikage.  Juubito gets a hole in his back from a senpou rasengan, Sandaime raikage took a FRS with much less damage.  BSM Naruto's humanoid durability hasn't been tested, but i highly doubt he's more without the avatar than the man who's body gets hype on par with the mirror of yaata and feats that far surpass the mirror's own.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 26, 2014)

Not even Gai can tank Gai's 8th Gate full strength punch to the mouth.

It is said that Gai's ancestor Might Fuck-you-up destroyed an entire solar system in his sleep.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 26, 2014)

The World said:


> I was with you up until that part
> 
> You're underrating what happened to Tsunade and 3rd Raikage wasn't fazed by FRS


Tsunade was bisected by a falling tree, she is not tanking a punch that cracks Juubi shields. You disagree? Disprove it. 

The 3rd Raikage was CLEARLY significantly damaged from it. His entire body was cracked, his arm looked partially severed, there were flakes of his flesh blowing in the wind and he was flat on his ass long enough for a seal team to nearly wrap him.

This, of course, has nothing to do with the insides of his body, which had he been living, would have been rearranged for the worst. Aside from the fact that air would have filtered down his throat and through his ears and cut his insides just as much as his outsides.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 26, 2014)

> Most of the Bijuu and their respective Jins and Bijuu Mode
> Juubi and its Jinchurikis
> Arguably Perfect Susanoo and Hashirama's Senjutsu-enhanced Wood Buddha

And that's pretty much it.


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Tsunade was bisected by a falling tree, she is not tanking a punch that cracks Juubi shields. You disagree? Disprove it.
> 
> The 3rd Raikage was CLEARLY significantly damaged from it. His entire body was cracked, his arm looked partially severed, there were flakes of his flesh blowing in the wind and he was flat on his ass long enough for a seal team to nearly wrap him.
> 
> This, of course, has nothing to do with the insides of his body, which had he been living, would have been rearranged for the worst. Aside from the fact that air would have filtered down his throat and through his ears and cut his insides just as much as his outsides.



I didn't say that they could tank it 

I was just correcting your incorrect assertions


----------



## Super Chief (Mar 27, 2014)

Why would Naruto need to be in Bijū Sage Mode? BM alone would suffice, I'd imagine.

Also, far too few mentioning of Beastkage, AKA Sandaime Raikage. Hidan would also survive.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 27, 2014)

BM Naruto will end up crying for his mother after Gai is done with his face. :ignoramus


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 27, 2014)

The World said:


> I didn't say that they could tank it
> 
> I was just correcting your incorrect assertions


You corrected nothing.

Nothing I said was inaccurate, it is ALL supported by manga features.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2014)

Tsunade was bisected off screen by an unknown attack from Madara involving some trees

3rd Raikage tanked Naruto's FRS, which is the reason Naruto had to use the Raikage's own attack against him

keep living in ignorance


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> BM Naruto will end up crying for his mother after Gai is done with his face. :ignoramus



A BM clone took a BeastBomb Rasengan at point blank and was not instantly destroyed.

If a clone could do that. Son...
SON!


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 29, 2014)

The World said:


> Tsunade was bisected off screen by an unknown attack from Madara involving some trees
> 
> 3rd Raikage tanked Naruto's FRS, which is the reason Naruto had to use the Raikage's own attack against him
> 
> keep living in ignorance



What do you think bisected her? PS clearly wasn't, because Madara didn't use it. And i doubt he will cut Tsunade, grab her legs, throw it far and put a tree in the middle.

I don't see Madara bothering to do that like how i don't see Tsunade reataching herself and that being the reason Madara put a Mokuton there.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> What do you think bisected her? PS clearly wasn't, because Madara didn't use it. And i doubt he will cut Tsunade, grab her legs, throw it far and put a tree in the middle.
> 
> I don't see Madara bothering to do that like how i don't see Tsunade reataching herself and that being the reason Madara put a Mokuton there.



yes except for the fact the force of the attack by Madara is unknown

Dawiz made it seem like a falling tree just fell on her and bisected her

The same Tsunade kicking up a 100+m sword from Gama?

Who survived the FTL teleport? A tree falling on her is just gonna bisect her? nahhhh

Madara could have thrown it at her at hypersonic speeds or who knows because it happened off screen


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 29, 2014)

Kabuto isn't mentioned enough imo.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kabuto isn't mentioned enough imo.




That's because Kabuto isn't durable, he's regenerative. Evening Elephant may just blow Kabuto's head to pieces, and that's the end of it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 29, 2014)

Rocky said:


> That's because Kabuto isn't durable, he's regenerative. Evening Elephant may just blow Kabuto's head to pieces, and that's the end of it.



Depends if you think Sennin durability. Juubi Jinchuriki do use Sennin power.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 29, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kabuto isn't mentioned enough imo.



Suigetsu isn't mentioned enough imo


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 29, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Suigetsu isn't mentioned enough imo



Except Kabuto has other ways to tank attacks, unlike Suigetsu.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Depends if you think Sennin durability. Juubi Jinchuriki do use Sennin power.




Sage Mode durability isn't even on the level of the Raikage in my opinion.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 29, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Except Kabuto has other ways to tank attacks, unlike Suigetsu.



But Kabuto would need to use Suigetsu jutsu to "tank" otherwise he's not tanking.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2014)

Phasing isn't even allowed, and I would consider that Hydrification technique of form of phasing.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 29, 2014)

The World said:


> yes except for the fact the force of the attack by Madara is unknown
> 
> Dawiz made it seem like a falling tree just fell on her and bisected her
> 
> ...



It is still a blunt force attack. If a blunt force attack was able to do that, Gai, in the eight gate, should be able to do so, don't you think? That is, not counting that Madara used PS nor the meteor and probably used only mokuton to do so.

And if same attack came fast enough to bisect Tsunade and still did nothing to the floor, when Gai left a giant hole in it, shouldn't he leave a hole in her face if he hits her directly? Or shouldn't him eliminate her head completely?

Of course, that is if your debate with him was if Tsunade could tank a hit from eight gated Gai.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 29, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Phasing isn't even allowed, and I would consider that Hydrification technique of form of phasing.



If he isn't referring to that then I got no clue on how he thinks Kabuto would tank.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 29, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Depends if you think Sennin durability. Juubi Jinchuriki do use Sennin power.



Sennin Modo durability is overrated. 

Sasuke stabbed Madara and Itachi chopped off Kabuto's horn, which logically should be tougher than his flesh. Gai vaporises Kabuto with 1 hit.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 29, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sennin Modo durability is overrated.
> 
> Sasuke stabbed Madara and Itachi chopped off Kabuto's horn, which logically should be tougher than his flesh. Gai vaporises Kabuto with 1 hit.



Something to consider is that both attacks you mentioned are either piercing or slicing. 

Blunt force is not that same.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 29, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sennin Modo durability is overrated.
> 
> Sasuke stabbed Madara and Itachi chopped off Kabuto's horn, which logically should be tougher than his flesh. Gai vaporises Kabuto with 1 hit.


And a bit later, Madara survived the constant barrage of the nine Bijuu while they were playing with him as if he was some sort of ping-pong ball.

Sasuke stabbed Madara because that's the sword's purpose, to stab and slice. Which is different from being punched in the gut or the face.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 29, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Sage Mode durability isn't even on the level of the Raikage *in my opinion*.



One I don't share, so obviously our discussion cannot go further than this.



Bonly said:


> But Kabuto would need to use Suigetsu jutsu to "tank" otherwise he's not tanking.



Sage Mode.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sennin Modo durability is overrated.
> 
> Sasuke stabbed Madara and Itachi chopped off Kabuto's horn, which logically should be tougher than his flesh. Gai vaporises Kabuto with 1 hit.



I guess I should forget Madara tanking all the Bijuu's attacks and calling the hits meaningless to him after gaining SM. Just because Kabuto lost a horn he forgot about and Madara let himself get stabbed to analysis Sasuke's Mangekyou. 

C'mon man, you know very well that SM durability has very amazing feats.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 29, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sage Mode.



Are you suggesting Kabuto's Sage Mode makes him more durable then Madara currently is?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 29, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Are you suggesting Kabuto's Sage Mode makes him more durable then Madara currently is?



Yes, a tool which allowed Madara to tank the hits from the *nine Bijuu* can help Kabuto tank Hirudora. Better than Juubi Madara? Obviously he won't tank it better than Madara (who did tank the hit albeit with a lot of pain), the guy who has SM and the power of the Bijuu whose attacks he tanked thanks to SM.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 29, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yes, a tool which allowed Madara to tank the hits from the *nine Bijuu* can help Kabuto tank Hirudora. Better than Juubi Madara? Obviously he won't tank it better than Madara (who did tank the hit albeit with a lot of pain), the guy who has SM and the power of the Bijuu whose attacks he tanked thanks to SM.



Madara didn't tank the hits, he lost an arm and got poked full of holes by Gaara+Shukaku. He might've survived the attack but he didn't "tank" the attacks.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 29, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Madara didn't tank the hits, he lost an arm and got poked full of holes by Gaara+Shukaku. He might've survived the attack but he didn't "tank" the attacks.



We know SM doesn't seem to tank hits of a certain nature. However blunt hits, like a fist to the face, are things SM users have consistently tanked. 

Also do you consider tanking just being 100% at all times? Or tanking as just being able to shrug off the attack after being hit? If the latter than Madara did shrug of the attack before he expressed his battle orgasm.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 29, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> We know SM doesn't seem to tank hits of a certain nature. However blunt hits, like a fist to the face, are things SM users have consistently tanked.
> 
> Also do you consider tanking just being 100% at all times? Or tanking as just being able to shrug off the attack after being hit? If the latter than Madara did shrug of the attack before he expressed his battle orgasm.



I consider "Tanking" to be getting hit by an attack and taking basically no damage or scratches at the most. Like when A used Mabui's light speed jutsu, he took it and came out with basically no damage done when Tsunade had deep cuts and needed to heal. Or like when Jiraiya had that huge ass Rhino ram into him and he walked out with basically no damage. If Madara who currently has SM along with being the Juubi Jin was sent flying and started spitting up blood after a direct him then I'm not seeing as to how Kabuto would tank a direct punch with SM.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Of course, that is if your debate with him was if Tsunade could tank a hit from eight gated Gai.



nope

Tsunade would get buried


Only Juubi Jins would survive 

SM Hashi and BM Nardo might survive but be knocked unconscious


----------



## Jagger (Mar 30, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Madara didn't tank the hits, he lost an arm and got poked full of holes by Gaara+Shukaku. He might've survived the attack but he didn't "tank" the attacks.


It depends on your definition of tanking, though.

But the fact Madara survived such attack and only lost an arm is quite the huge feat itself. Most of people would have died or knocked out.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 30, 2014)

Jagger said:


> It depends on your definition of tanking, though.
> 
> But the fact Madara survived such attack and only lost an arm is quite the huge feat itself. Most of people would have died or knocked out.



If one have a lower/different standard then mine then sure but by what I consider tanking, Madara didn't do it.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> We know SM doesn't seem to tank hits of a certain nature. However blunt hits, like a fist to the face, are things SM users have consistently tanked.




Durability does not vary based on the type of damage dealt unless you're some kind of gelatinous creature that absorbs blunt force damage yet is cut incredibly easily, like Gyuki, or Luffy from _One Piece._

Sage Mode users are not......


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Something to consider is that both attacks you mentioned are either piercing or slicing.
> 
> Blunt force is not that same.



That is true.

But you have to consider another thing. People with hyped durability, like Sandaime Raikage or A or Kakuzu(Domu being hyped) etc tanked piercing/slashing type attacks as well.

Chidori Katana bounced off A's neck. FRS has slashing properties and it did jack to Sandaime Raikage. Kakuzu tanked a sword with his face etc.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I guess I should forget Madara tanking all the Bijuu's attacks and calling the hits meaningless to him after gaining SM. Just because Kabuto lost a horn he forgot about and Madara let himself get stabbed to analysis Sasuke's Mangekyou.



Gai's punches are so beyond the power of a bijuu. And I am sure Madara and Kabuto willingly lowered their durabilities to get stabbed :ignoramus



> C'mon man, you know very well that SM durability has very amazing feats.



Name a few ?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 2, 2014)

Had to revive this thread after this chapter


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 2, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Durability does not vary based on the type of damage dealt unless you're some kind of gelatinous creature that absorbs blunt force damage yet is cut incredibly easily, like Gyuki, or Luffy from _One Piece._
> 
> Sage Mode users are not......



Yet we've only seen penetrative attacks get past their durability and nothing like super fists.

ITT we're talking about a Sage who has multiple sources of healing which combined seem to make him a tank. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Gai's punches are so beyond the power of a bijuu. And I am sure Madara and Kabuto willingly lowered their durabilities to get stabbed :ignoramus



Show me a blunt attack that SM users haven't tanked. :ignoramus


----------



## Jagger (Apr 2, 2014)

There are no changes regarding Gai's strength yet. All we saw is basically what was shown two chapters ago with Gai tossing Madara around.

Let's see how powerful Gai's last attack is.


----------



## Brobito (Apr 3, 2014)

Madara , Obito and Hidan (obvious reasons).


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 3, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> He wouldn't have a jaw anymore. I wouldn't call it tanking if the target is obliterated, that's more like surviving.



Would it really be surviving though? I mean yeah he's technically immortal but if his brain and head is obliterated then....it really doesn't matter

What's the DC for Gai's punch?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 9, 2014)

Latest chapter demands the thread to be bumped. Remember that Gai is allowed to charge his punch and run, so according to this chapter the punch will be coming at you so fast it will bend spacetime


----------



## iJutsu (Apr 9, 2014)

No one can tank it at this point. If you got hit in the face, your upper torso will be gone, so you're not gonna survive it either.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Suigetsu eats it like a fucking boss


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 9, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Show me a blunt attack that SM users haven't tanked. :ignoramus



Oh god 



What an argument 



Joakim3 said:


> Suigetsu eats it like a fucking boss



I think he gets vaporised because of the heat.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 9, 2014)

Lord Kurama gets a cracked Canine at best.


----------



## Fiiction (Apr 9, 2014)

The real question is who can tank a kick from Gai.


----------



## The Undying (Apr 9, 2014)

Welp, the deal is sealed now. Nobody's tanking this.


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 9, 2014)

Night Moth --> Anyone aside from Juubi, Juubi Jins, and Edos are gonna massive damage to outright death for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

If it is a punch to the mouth... I don't know who can tank it. It didn't hit Madara anywhere near the head and he thought he was a goner.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 9, 2014)

Well we don't know if a punch version of Night Gai/Moth would do the same damage as the kick, but Gai is allowed for this thread to prep and execute the punch in any way he is capable of and he is aware he only gets one punch.

I wonder if I should make a 10 bitchslaps thread instead, so that more characters have the possibility of surviving.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't see why a punch version should be too different to the kick version.


----------



## Fiiction (Apr 9, 2014)

Gai is toooooooooo Fucking strong. And it's official, Juubi jins can grow back limbs and organs.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 9, 2014)

Right now it's not who tanks
It's who survives.
Juubidara
Prime Rikudo Sennin
Rikduo's Brother
Kaguya
That is it, a few are debatable however.
Ashura
New Naruto
New Sasuke
Indra
Juubito
That's due to lack of feats mainly. Juubito is because we don't know how good his durability is compared to Juubidara. He might survive though, without any limbs or organs. But he might live for a few minutes to tell the tale of how awesome Gai is.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Right now it's not who tanks
> It's who survives.
> Juubidara
> Prime Rikudo Sennin
> ...



Fixed for further accuracy


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 9, 2014)

Gai movements set the air ablaze, and this is on a lower speed that what bent the spacetime.

I don't know if Suigetsu can tank it, unless he is in a water source like a lake.


----------

